# Platty/Molly Fry Tank Set-up



## FlaRon (Jul 5, 2010)

Have had a 20 long tank for a couple years now with no live plants. Tried some but at this point I would need to read a bit more before again trying plants.

The tank has had different types of fish but we like a peaceful tank so the Platty's and Molly's seem to work. The 20L has smaller rocks and artificial plants with a Marineland power filter (sponge filter is placed over the end of the filter intake) and a sponge filter. If we find fry then we turn off the power filter and leave the sponge filter going until we remove the fry.

The 20 Long is in the kitchen under a cabinet.

In reading I now know we have to small of fry tank (2 Gal). So in 3 days I will be getting a 10 gal. As many others no room for a larger tank.

The 10 Gal I believe should have a power filter (again with a sponge filter over the intake) and I believe I will also go with the Lustar Hydro Sponge Filter II. Thought the tank bottom would be best bare but now am considering just a thin layer of small river rocks. Have seen tanks with sand but as a beginner I feel the sand could be more of a problem.

Glass or not looks to be the persons choice. Can not really find that one is better than the other. Any Input?

I would appreciate any suggestions about setting up a fry tank.


*Note: Am on the way to work so I will check back after 7pm today.

*


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I have a platy only tank and I dont remove the fry. Started wit 7 and now I have so many that I cant even count. As long as there are a lot of decorations, the fry wont get eaten. Also, as they become juniors, the adults get more used to seeing smaller sizes of their own kind. My adults now dont even bother the fry's. UNLESS the frys get scared and jerk, which causes the adult to get attracted to them. I do notice a few fry that dont make it T_T, but the majority of them do. 

If you want to set up a fry tank, all it needs is a small tank, adequate filtration and a sponge to prevent them from getting sucked up. *


----------



## FlaRon (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank You....NursePlaty

Been reading some of your post. Will sure think about it. Yes, the 20L has quite a few decorations to hide in...

Have a Great Night


----------

